# Eagle/Hawk worries



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

We live in a very populated suburb of Chicago. The other night I was walking our little 5 pound 12 week old puppy, Maggie, and a hawk? flew over us. I got scared and carried her the rest of the way home--the hawk was perched up on the street light watching us. Then last night we were in our back yard. We always let Maggie run loose in the yard when we're out there as it's fenced and safe (we thought) for her. All of a sudden an eagle? was on the ground in our yard. Thank God Maggie was right by me on the patio and I quickly picked her up. My husband attempted to scare the bird away, but it did not leave until it was good and ready. Yelling at it had no effect whatsoever. We both had nightmares about this last night because we know this eagle only came into our yard because it had spotted Maggie. We have lived here 32 years and have never seen a hawk or eagle. We are pretty sure it was an eagle last night--the bird was enormous. I kept Maggie on a leash outside all day today and think we may have to do this forever. All I've done is look up at the sky all day watching for predators. Very scary. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

In the Pacific Northwest eagles are fairly common, as well as some hawks and an occasional owl. I never let my pup out alone because of this, not until he was full grown, (13 pounds,) and not for more than a couple minutes, then. I still didn't let him out alone at all if I knew the eagles were around.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it won't be a worry for any full-grown or close to full-grown havanese. I can't imagine the eagle that would try to pick up a full-grown hav! If you are worried, then for sure stick close to Maggie until she grows big enough to not be a worry, but, no, you will not have to worry about this forever!

By the way, where's the requisite pic of your beloved Maggie?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't let my guys out alone - even my 13 lb. boy. I also live in the Pacific NW and have seen eagles, hawks and owls. There are also coyotes and raccoons. Several neighborhood cats have gone missing.

There was an article a few months ago where a fawn was found draped over a power line around Missoula, Mt., I believe it was. It was thought, if I remember the story correctly, that possibly an eagle or hawk had tried to carry it off and had dropped it. Certainly a fawn is larger than our Havs??


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That really is scary!!! Been there done that!!I live in the chicago burbs also! Had the same concerns, but now that Whimsy is grown I can't imagine a hawk picking up an 11 lb dog. That being said, she does not go out alone in the yard even tho its fenced..... I worry about coyotes in our area too.
She is piddle pad trained so I don't have to let her out at night if I can't go out andbe with her. So let see some pictures!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to have small eagles and hawks where I lived. I ended up running fishing line over my fence! It looked like a prison. Birds don't like reflective stuff. You can get one of those a mirrored pin wheel and put it on the fence. You can also get a fake owl. I have a fake owl in my yard


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I worried when Jack came home because last summer we had two juvenile hawks hunting together. You could see them circling the neighborhood. Now that Jack is around 17 lbs., I am not as worried. However, we do go in if I see a hawk.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Even though an eagle or hawk might not be able to lift your pet, they can do terrible damage with their talons while trying to do so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Even though an eagle or hawk might not be able to lift your pet, they can do terrible damage with their talons while trying to do so.


That's right. I don't believe that even an eagle can lift an animal as big as even a new born fawn... I have no idea how one got on the electrical wires, but if I had to guess, it would be a human prank. I don't even think they can lift the average full-grown Hav.

That said, as Sheri said, they can do terrible damage if they try. There was a large hawk in the northern Boston suburbs earlier this year that attacked several small dogs. It wasn't able to carry any of them away, (and they were smaller than Havs) but the owner of one of the dogs (a Pomeranian) was Interviewed, and her poor little dog needed hundreds of stitches to put him back together. He was lucky to be alive.

I never heard what happened... whether the hawk moved on, or whether the authorities did something about it. But it seems pretty clear that it was the same bird in each instance, because the attacks were all close together. The wildlife officials did say that this is a very rare occurance, especially with a bird that seems to be purposely targeting dogs.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw the article about the fawn, too. And, authorities were speculating that it had been dropped by a bird of prey. That would have to have been a mighty big bird!

I have also read stories of pets getting into scrapes with birds of prey in back yards, so it's always a good idea to be on the lookout. We occasionally have hawks and owls in our neighborhood. I doubt there's a huge risk, but it's one of the things I consider when we have backyard time.


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I can't help but watch the sky every time I go outside. Here's a couple photos of Maggie. She's 13 weeks old today, but these photos were taken 2 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> That's right. I don't believe that even an eagle can lift an animal as big as even a new born fawn... I have no idea how one got on the electrical wires, but if I had to guess, it would be a human prank. I don't even think they can lift the average full-grown Hav.
> 
> That said, as Sheri said, they can do terrible damage if they try. There was a large hawk in the northern Boston suburbs earlier this year that attacked several small dogs. It wasn't able to carry any of them away, (and they were smaller than Havs) but the owner of one of the dogs (a Pomeranian) was Interviewed, and her poor little dog needed hundreds of stitches to put him back together. He was lucky to be alive.
> 
> I never heard what happened... whether the hawk moved on, or whether the authorities did something about it. But it seems pretty clear that it was the same bird in each instance, because the attacks were all close together. The wildlife officials did say that this is a very rare occurance, especially with a bird that seems to be purposely targeting dogs.


Don't know, Karen, since I didn't actually witness it. Here is a link to the article with a photo.

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/offbeat/eagle-drops-fawn-on-power-lines-causing-outage-20110617-apx

I was high up on a ladder, pruning my apple tree a couple of years ago and an eagle flew very close by. The thing was massive. I was a little unnerved by it.

It sounds like the fawn had already been killed, but the remains still look pretty large.


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

whimsy said:


> That really is scary!!! Been there done that!!I live in the chicago burbs also! Had the same concerns, but now that Whimsy is grown I can't imagine a hawk picking up an 11 lb dog. That being said, she does not go out alone in the yard even tho its fenced..... I worry about coyotes in our area too.
> She is piddle pad trained so I don't have to let her out at night if I can't go out andbe with her. So let see some pictures!!


The more research I have done, I really think this is an eagle, not a hawk. It is well over 2 feet tall and, unfortunately, looks quite capable of lifting an 11 lb. dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Don't know, Karen, since I didn't actually witness it. Here is a link to the article with a photo.
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/offbeat/eagle-drops-fawn-on-power-lines-causing-outage-20110617-apx
> 
> ...


I know eagles are big... I used to work with birds of prey as a teenager. But they are also surprisingly much lighter than they look. (and they look WAY bigger with their wings spread). Now that I've read the story and seen the photo, I undrstand a little better, I think. This looks like it was VERY dedad befor the eagle tried to carry it off. Because of that, it was probably a lot lighter than a lie or freshlykilled fawn. Bald eagles will definitely eat carrion, so that fits too.

And yes, I agree, an adult eagle probably could lift an 11 pound dog, but they would be unlikely to try if ther was a human there with the dog... They are loathe to be trapped on the ground, where they are kind of clumsy getting airborne again.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Eagles have been known to carry off small dogs. Even if they would not carry it far just imagine the tragic results of being dropped from several feet in the air. My daughter lives in Carnation on 40 acres the Eagles do pick up fairly large rabbits and carry them away. When she dog sits for Sasha she is not allowed out without the bigger dogs and even then on a leash.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think everywhere, wildlife is coming closer and becoming more comfortable with more human populated areas. Keep your little hav under cover and on-leash.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The other thing is that even small hawks will attack full grown humans if they are nesting and feel that their nest territory is threatened. We have friends who had a pair of hawks nest in a pine tree over their driveway. (on a BUSY street, in the middle of the 'burbs) For the whole nesting season, they had to warn visitors to bring an umbrella to protect themselves going from the car to the house.

I have another friend who was walking his Irish Setter in the woods, when HE got dive-bombed by a hawk, and was hit hard enough with its talons that he needed several stitches. Worse, since hawks sometimes prey on raccoons and skunks, which carry Rabies, he has to have Rabies shots, just to make sure there was no chance of him being infected by something on the bird's talons.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> I think everywhere, wildlife is coming closer and becoming more comfortable with more human populated areas. Keep your little hav under cover and on-leash.


You'r right about their boldness. I've seen a hawk try to nail a chipmonk that was ten feet away from a goup of six people. I',m doing a survey on my IAABC forum and the biggest dog so far was a 15 lb. King Charles that was hauled off by an eagle .Let you know of any more.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

we think this is what happened to one of my neighbors cats. she died from her injuries. one of those large birds almost got my outdoor feral cat.
missed the cat and got my window instead. if it weren't dual pane, i would have had company for my morning java.


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Hawk Story*

When we got Chewy, I was pretty paranoid about animals in our back yard so Chewy always went out with someone. My wife thought I was nuts. Anyway, we got a hot tub, so we finally decided we could put Chewy out on a chain in our back yard while we were sitting in our hot tub. About 5 minutes into the first time out, I look over and a red tailed hawk swoops down and passes about a foot over Chewy. The hawk never touched Chewy, but that was the end of Chewy being on a chain while we are in the hot tub. It's now well established in our household, Chewy always goes out with someone.

Later, I did email a rapture expert at the college with the story. His response was a red tail hawk isn't going to attack a dog for food - but will swoop by in an attempt to establish its territory. I didn't really want to hear that birds will go after bigger targets if they feel encroached upon - and new strange animals make birds feel encroached upon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

goiter6 said:


> When we got Chewy, I was pretty paranoid about animals in our back yard so Chewy always went out with someone. My wife thought I was nuts. Anyway, we got a hot tub, so we finally decided we could put Chewy out on a chain in our back yard while we were sitting in our hot tub. About 5 minutes into the first time out, I look over and a red tailed hawk swoops down and passes about a foot over Chewy. The hawk never touched Chewy, but that was the end of Chewy being on a chain while we are in the hot tub. It's now well established in our household, Chewy always goes out with someone.
> 
> Later, I did email a rapture expert at the college with the story. His response was a red tail hawk isn't going to attack a dog for food - but *will swoop by in an attempt to establish its territory*. I didn't really want to hear that birds will go after bigger targets if they feel encroached upon - and new strange animals make birds feel encroached upon.


this makes sense too, thanks for posting!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Linda3612 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I can't help but watch the sky every time I go outside. Here's a couple photos of Maggie. She's 13 weeks old today, but these photos were taken 2 1/2 weeks ago.


OMG! She is an adorable ball of fur!!!! I love her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

she is a little doll! Reminds me of how Whimsy looked just a year ago! Enjoy..they grow up way too fast!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Got a letter from a very knowledgable lady on this , Sue Alexander.

Bald eagles have been known to take prey that is as large as 15lbs, 
however, they are very preferential about their prey items.

Large species of hawks can take prey up to about 10 lbs.

Great horned owls can take prey up to about 12 lbs.

You are local to me, and the biggest risk to small breed dogs is the 
coyote. Or rabies. Raccoons can be dangerous to small breed dogs.
/
If you have a dog under 15lbs, don't put them out unattended."

Sue


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

We don't have eagles or hawks around us. But as I was reading your posts, I couldn't help but laugh. 
There's a HILARIOUS scene in the movie "The Proposal" where Sandra Bullock is in the yard (in Alaska, at a guys house that she is pretending to be engaged to) and the little dog (I think i was a pommeranian/malteseish??) was taken by a hawk and she finally got it back and then it dropped the dog and took her cell phone and then she was offering the dog back to the hawk in exchange for the cell phone! The guys parents are watching and are thinking she's playing with the dog (whose name is Kevin! ha!) It is SO FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Maggie is just scrumptious!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

By all means do be aware of hawks, owls, eagles and other wildlife. I once had to bat my hands at a hawk taking a nose dive at one of my havs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> Maggie is just scrumptious!!!


I'm not sure "scrumptious" is the term you want to use when a hawk is looking at her as dinner!ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Got a letter from a very knowledgable lady on this , Sue Alexander.
> 
> Bald eagles have been known to take prey that is as large as 15lbs,
> however, they are very preferential about their prey items.
> ...


I knew there was some benefit to my boys being over 15 lbs!
Any ideas how to get Bella over 15 lbs? She is currently 7 lbs


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here you go Linda, load her up with one of these. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes, it would crush my princess!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you could make one to fit her, LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maggie is such a cutie! She looks like a little powder puff!

This spring and early summer we had nesting hawks in a pine tree about 50 ft. from our yard. I didn't let Abby or McGee outside without me and I put a broom by the back door so I could grab it if I needed to shoo a hawk away! Fortunately, they left after the two babies got big enough to fly and hunt but I'm afraid they will come back next year. Scary!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Maggie is such a cutie! She looks like a little powder puff!
> 
> This spring and early summer we had nesting hawks in a pine tree about 50 ft. from our yard. I didn't let Abby or McGee outside without me and I put a broom by the back door so I could grab it if I needed to shoo a hawk away! Fortunately, they left after the two babies got big enough to fly and hunt but I'm afraid they will come back next year. Scary!


That would make a great picture Kathie. Reminds me of a little story. Once camping in our tent trailer years ago we woke up in the middle of the night to find a bat flying around inside. Of course Gwen gets the hell outside. I decide to try to shooo him out the open door with a pillow. Well we went from one end of the camper to the other with me in pursuit. And of course I'm in my underwear. Well with Gwens hysterics outside a few people wanted to see whats going on. (unknown to me) . Do you think that bat could find the door, no way. Then I hear the laughing. They all had a great laugh at me running back and forth for al least 15 minutes. I think the bat was blind.ound: Finally he found the open door and I received a standing ovation and took a bow. :whoo:


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know what's going on in my neighborhood, but yesterday morning I went out to get the paper off the driveway and what do I see? A hawk sitting on the roof of my next door neighbor's car. He just sat there and looked at me--even let me get a photo of him. But he was not nearly as frightening as the eagle--much smaller. I'm walking Maggie with a stick in my hand, just in case!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda3612 said:


> I don't know what's going on in my neighborhood, but yesterday morning I went out to get the paper off the driveway and what do I see? A hawk sitting on the roof of my next door neighbor's car. He just sat there and looked at me--even let me get a photo of him. But he was not nearly as frightening as the eagle--much smaller. I'm walking Maggie with a stick in my hand, just in case!


You , get him Linda. LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> That would make a great picture Kathie. Reminds me of a little story. Once camping in our tent trailer years ago we woke up in the middle of the night to find a bat flying around inside. Of course Gwen gets the hell outside. I decide to try to shooo him out the open door with a pillow. Well we went from one end of the camper to the other with me in pursuit. And of course I'm in my underwear. Well with Gwens hysterics outside a few people wanted to see whats going on. (unknown to me) . Do you think that bat could find the door, no way. Then I hear the laughing. They all had a great laugh at me running back and forth for al least 15 minutes. I think the bat was blind.ound: Finally he found the open door and I received a standing ovation and took a bow. :whoo:


No, Dave, THAT would be a good picture!!!


----------

